# Wannabe TRAINER!



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Holly sh*t this is funny look at his partners face while he beats him up. He doent know sh*t, and all he is doing is making up some weird stuff





















hes just bitch slapping him


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

p*ssy fighting at it's best :laugh:


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

lol....whys he slappin him thats funny


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

lol its like a cat fight between dudes. Is this guy 4 real?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

i love it......he keeps on keep'in on hahaha


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u really dont know sh*t..

your bruce lees biggest c*ck sucker, and u r making fun of his main style.. wing chun


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

ripped2shreds said:


> lol its like a cat fight between dudes. Is this guy 4 real?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yes, that guy is for real. he's also the guy that swore he could destroy a gracie.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

stupid video


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

the first video is him doing a chinese push hands..it's not fighting, it's a way they learn to control each other's body movement. He's actually really damn good at it.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> yes, that guy is for real. he's also the guy that swore he could destroy a gracie.


Not to be an idiot...but what is a "gracie"?

So is this guy for real? Is he any good. No matter what, he is fast...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> yes, that guy is for real. he's also the guy that swore he could destroy a gracie.


Not to be an idiot...but what is a "gracie"?

So is this guy for real? Is he any good. No matter what, he is fast...
[/quote]

Gracie as in a member of the Gracie family. For a while the Gracies did challenges to prove that Gracie jiujitsu was superior to any other style of martial art. They went around to other gyms, destroyed challengers and caught it all on tape.

He challenged the Gracies but due to circumstances, I believe they weren't able to fight him. As a result, he called the Gracie family a bunch of cowards and that he'd beat any one of them. Also claiming that Wing Chun is superior to BJJ. Regardless, countless matches have shown what happens to pure strikers when they go up against a brazilian jiujitsu player...even when the jiujitsu player is greatly outweighed.


----------



## prez10 (Dec 21, 2004)

it may look like slapping ...but im pretty sure he can still kick butt


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

hyphen said:


> yes, that guy is for real. he's also the guy that swore he could destroy a gracie.


Not to be an idiot...but what is a "gracie"?

So is this guy for real? Is he any good. No matter what, he is fast...
[/quote]

Gracie as in a member of the Gracie family. For a while the Gracies did challenges to prove that Gracie jiujitsu was superior to any other style of martial art. They went around to other gyms, destroyed challengers and caught it all on tape.

He challenged the Gracies but due to circumstances, I believe they weren't able to fight him. As a result, he called the Gracie family a bunch of cowards and that he'd beat any one of them. Also claiming that Wing Chun is superior to BJJ. Regardless, countless matches have shown what happens to pure strikers when they go up against a brazilian jiujitsu player...even when the jiujitsu player is greatly outweighed.
[/quote]

True, but I've only seen demonstrations and matches where it's one on one. I've never seen someone who can do BJJ with more than one opponent. I have however seen Wing Chun take on more than one opponents multiple times. Different styles for different scenarios.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> yes, that guy is for real. he's also the guy that swore he could destroy a gracie.


Not to be an idiot...but what is a "gracie"?

So is this guy for real? Is he any good. No matter what, he is fast...
[/quote]

Gracie as in a member of the Gracie family. For a while the Gracies did challenges to prove that Gracie jiujitsu was superior to any other style of martial art. They went around to other gyms, destroyed challengers and caught it all on tape.

He challenged the Gracies but due to circumstances, I believe they weren't able to fight him. As a result, he called the Gracie family a bunch of cowards and that he'd beat any one of them. Also claiming that Wing Chun is superior to BJJ. Regardless, countless matches have shown what happens to pure strikers when they go up against a brazilian jiujitsu player...even when the jiujitsu player is greatly outweighed.
[/quote]

True, but I've only seen demonstrations and matches where it's one on one. I've never seen someone who can do BJJ with more than one opponent. I have however seen Wing Chun take on more than one opponents multiple times. Different styles for different scenarios.
[/quote]

not in a real fight. wing chun demonstrations are just that, demonstrations. it has yet to successfully prove itself in any aspect of full contact fighting, whether it be against one opponent or more. brazillian jiujitsu has proven itself time and time again in *real* fights. be it in the back of a gym, on the beach, in the octagon, or in the ring.

if you can find me actual footage of a wing chun player taking on multiple opponents in a real street brawl then i'll give you 50 bucks. demonstrations where the opponents charge with their fist in front of them don't count.

p.s. i've trained wing chun, and let me tell you first hand that it is useless. i was able to chop down almost everyone at my gym with just my experience in tkd, which is known to be a mediocre martial art.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

hyphen said:


> yes, that guy is for real. he's also the guy that swore he could destroy a gracie.


Not to be an idiot...but what is a "gracie"?

So is this guy for real? Is he any good. No matter what, he is fast...
[/quote]

Gracie as in a member of the Gracie family. For a while the Gracies did challenges to prove that Gracie jiujitsu was superior to any other style of martial art. They went around to other gyms, destroyed challengers and caught it all on tape.

He challenged the Gracies but due to circumstances, I believe they weren't able to fight him. As a result, he called the Gracie family a bunch of cowards and that he'd beat any one of them. Also claiming that Wing Chun is superior to BJJ. Regardless, countless matches have shown what happens to pure strikers when they go up against a brazilian jiujitsu player...even when the jiujitsu player is greatly outweighed.
[/quote]

True, but I've only seen demonstrations and matches where it's one on one. I've never seen someone who can do BJJ with more than one opponent. I have however seen Wing Chun take on more than one opponents multiple times. Different styles for different scenarios.
[/quote]

not in a real fight. wing chun demonstrations are just that, demonstrations. it has yet to successfully prove itself in any aspect of full contact fighting, whether it be against one opponent or more. brazillian jiujitsu has proven itself time and time again in *real* fights. be it in the back of a gym, on the beach, in the octagon, or in the ring.

if you can find me actual footage of a wing chun player taking on multiple opponents in a real street brawl then i'll give you 50 bucks. demonstrations where the opponents charge with their fist in front of them don't count.

p.s. i've trained wing chun, and let me tell you first hand that it is useless. i was able to chop down almost everyone at my gym with just my experience in tkd, which is known to be a mediocre martial art.
[/quote]

Honestly I work to much to sit here to track down footage for a mere 50 bucks lol Just curious how since you've never seen it, it doesn't exist and even though you've taken it, perhaps your trainer needed better training himself or needed to train you better. Wing chun is one of the oldest arts known, to say it doesn't work is well, I think your view of it. TKD? yeah, that's not even an art. That's a style for tournemants and competition. TKD is not for street use at all. I have never even had a hickup with anyone in TKD. This is one reason I dislike people who teach TKD as though its a real art and hand out belts to ****** just for the money sake. It's like fencing to Kitana. Fencing is a sport as TKD is. Using a kitana against foil and yeah you know who's gonna end up with what. I think TKD is great for people wanting tournemant/point based fighting.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

hyphen said:


> yes, that guy is for real. he's also the guy that swore he could destroy a gracie.


Wow sounds like someone's writing a huge check their ass can't cash. I bet he couldn't even take Helio Gracie out today! I'm sure he knows what he's doing but imo that's being way too ambitious.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Honestly I work to much to sit here to track down footage for a mere 50 bucks lol Just curious how since you've never seen it, it doesn't exist and even though you've taken it, perhaps your trainer needed better training himself or needed to train you better.


my instructor was Sifu Tei, trained under Yip Ching, look him up.



> Wing chun is one of the oldest arts known, to say it doesn't work is well, I think your view of it. TKD? yeah, that's not even an art. That's a style for tournemants and competition. TKD is not for street use at all. I have never even had a hickup with anyone in TKD. This is one reason I dislike people who teach TKD as though its a real art and hand out belts to ****** just for the money sake. It's like fencing to Kitana. Fencing is a sport as TKD is. Using a kitana against foil and yeah you know who's gonna end up with what. I think TKD is great for people wanting tournemant/point based fighting.


So, because a martial art is old, it means it's effective? Age has NOTHING to do with the effectiveness of an art. The way it tackles combat is what makes an art effective. How many Wing Chun players fight professionally in a NHB fight association? Exactly my point. Even Bruce Lee, THE MOST NOTABLE WING CHUN PRACTICIONER said that Wing Chun isn't effective. As a result, he incorporated grappling techniques.

As for Taekwondo not being a martial art. I think you really do need to research some more as it's most definitely a martial art, originally created for use by the military in open handed combat. And its kicks are still taught to both the south and north korean military. In fact, Kim Jung-Il's personal bodyguards are also thoroughly trained in the original TKD.

From what I can see, you've not trained in TKD, Wing Chun, or Brazilian JiuJitsu. So, how do you know it's effectiveness?

oh what, wing chun vs karate?





wait, here's a guy that entered the ufc as a wing chun fighter





again, when you can find me any sort of proof, ANY sort, that shows the true effectiveness of wing chun in full contact combat then i'll stand down. and a fyi, fencing was used as practice. in combat they used actual rapiers and yes, it's quite deadly.

in case you needed more footage for convincing, here's another bjj vs kung fu vid (pay close attention to the sounds at the end).


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Honestly I work to much to sit here to track down footage for a mere 50 bucks lol Just curious how since you've never seen it, it doesn't exist and even though you've taken it, perhaps your trainer needed better training himself or needed to train you better.


my instructor was Sifu Tei, trained under Yip Ching, look him up.



> Wing chun is one of the oldest arts known, to say it doesn't work is well, I think your view of it. TKD? yeah, that's not even an art. That's a style for tournemants and competition. TKD is not for street use at all. I have never even had a hickup with anyone in TKD. This is one reason I dislike people who teach TKD as though its a real art and hand out belts to ****** just for the money sake. It's like fencing to Kitana. Fencing is a sport as TKD is. Using a kitana against foil and yeah you know who's gonna end up with what. I think TKD is great for people wanting tournemant/point based fighting.


So, because a martial art is old, it means it's effective? Age has NOTHING to do with the effectiveness of an art. The way it tackles combat is what makes an art effective. How many Wing Chun players fight professionally in a NHB fight association? Exactly my point. Even Bruce Lee, THE MOST NOTABLE WING CHUN PRACTICIONER said that Wing Chun isn't effective. As a result, he incorporated grappling techniques.

As for Taekwondo not being a martial art. I think you really do need to research some more as it's most definitely a martial art, originally created for use by the military in open handed combat. And its kicks are still taught to both the south and north korean military. In fact, Kim Jung-Il's personal bodyguards are also thoroughly trained in the original TKD.

From what I can see, you've not trained in TKD, Wing Chun, or Brazilian JiuJitsu. So, how do you know it's effectiveness?

oh what, wing chun vs karate?





wait, here's a guy that entered the ufc as a wing chun fighter





again, when you can find me any sort of proof, ANY sort, that shows the true effectiveness of wing chun in full contact combat then i'll stand down. and a fyi, fencing was used as practice. in combat they used actual rapiers and yes, it's quite deadly.

in case you needed more footage for convincing, here's another bjj vs kung fu vid (pay close attention to the sounds at the end).





[/quote]

This is gonna go on so long I really don't care to try keep trying to prove a point you will never see and I obviously will never see yours. Keep on doing your fyi as fact and I'll be sure to get a good gut laugh, keep your 50 bucks for a fish.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> This is gonna go on so long I really don't care to try keep trying to prove a point you will never see and I obviously will never see yours. Keep on doing your fyi as fact and I'll be sure to get a good gut laugh, keep your 50 bucks for a fish.


whatever you say. whenever you want to come to los angeles, give me a ring. you can show me how much you know.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

hyphen said:


> This is gonna go on so long I really don't care to try keep trying to prove a point you will never see and I obviously will never see yours. Keep on doing your fyi as fact and I'll be sure to get a good gut laugh, keep your 50 bucks for a fish.


whatever you say. whenever you want to come to los angeles, give me a ring. you can show me how much you know.








[/quote]

Will do sir! I should be down in September for the blade show west. I can bring trainers if you care to do some knife fighting too. I don't meet that many people who know how to fight with knives, but I love to train with knives, so if you're interested in that let me know. I can help you with that haircut of yours :rasp:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

no need, all my hair is gone already


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

funny


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

wing chun is effective..

if youre getting mugged..

in a phone booth.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

First of all jigg ur momma




























just because i like him doesn't mean sh*t, and first of all he does jeet kwon do get it straight u lousy mud muncher :rasp: whateva yall say this man sucks at fighting


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

BAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ur the wannabe.. ur the one who 'likes' martial arts but doesnt even take any.. u armchair quarterback..

bruce lee's JEET KUNE DO is a theory..

and his main style was wing chun, taught to him by yipman..

dont argue with me..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jiggy said:


> BAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ur the wannabe.. ur the one who 'likes' martial arts but doesnt even take any.. u armchair quarterback..
> 
> ...


i have to agree with Jiggy on this one


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry to say but i do take BJJ AND MUAY THAI wtf would i talk about it then, i aynt no hypocryte.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

*I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT YOU DO NOT TRAIN IN BJJ, MUAY THAI, OR MMA.*

i can tell just by how u talk


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

jiggy said:


> *I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT YOU DO NOT TRAIN IN BJJ, MUAY THAI, OR MMA.*
> 
> i can tell just by how u talk


Hmmmm then let me





















what do I take? After all you can tell by how I talk or should I say type.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

jiggy said:


> sorry to say but i do take BJJ AND MUAY THAI wtf would i talk about it then, i aynt no hypocryte.


Where do you train and who are your instructors?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

wtf.. i wasnt even talking to u..

n im pretty sure u dont take anything up in alaska.. lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jiggy said:


> wtf.. i wasnt even talking to u..
> 
> n im pretty sure u dont take anything up in alaska.. lol


Damn Jiggy you have no fuckin clue do ya!!!!!Like jersey is the only place you can train.This is exactly why we stay out of these disscussions.







There is alot more to do than YOU know of up here.Unless you have been to both places you dont have ne room to speak there guy.And yes we would rather be on our up and up with our knife skills,but what the hell that is our choice just like this is your choice


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

its probably pretty watered down.. no guy in his right mind who wants a successful martial arts academy will open a school in alaska.. when i was a kid i learned doce pares escrima from master dong cuesta.. which is stick and knife fighting and defense.. =)

ever see the movie 'the hunted'.. the style they used in it was kali from the chris sayoc lineage.. back in the day in the philippines, chris sayoc used to train with dong cuesta..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I love how you all bicker about who is the most elite and who will kick whose ass...

I practice in the art of "ccw" and I will take you all on


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I practice the very rare art of remote-funyon-do!

I would explain it to you, but it is very scary. You do not want to anger me when I have a remote and a bag of funyons! Deadly I am...

Seriously, I saw a video once of a guy that was being harrased by a pimp (the martialartist was defending a woman the pimp was slapping around).

The pimp came after him with a vengance...the martial arts dude hit him square in the face....ONCE...and dropped him like a rock. Straight to the ground! It was the most awesome thing I have ever seen!

Can't find the video...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> I practice the very rare art of remote-funyon-do!
> 
> I would explain it to you, but it is very scary. You do not want to anger me when I have a remote and a bag of funyons! Deadly I am...
> 
> ...


yeah i saw that one, the hoe had to save the pimp in the endLMAO.

jiggy, you know alot about martial arts etc, why is it that all the discussions on this topic ends up with an argument or worse threats. why cant you just trust your own knowledge and if say, you believe someones a poser, why get all upset. 
save that agression for training, seems like martial arts have turned you into a very violent person, maybe not in real life but certainly around here. just my 2 cents guy, dont kill me!!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ive always been violent.. thats y i train.. to let out my daily aggressions.. im usually pretty good about holding it in, but just like everyone, i have to let it out sometimes..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I thought martial arts is about controlling yourself and being mature?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

a good fighter, a man who get well train, a man know they can fight and beat the sh*t out of other man, a man never show off his skill and talent, a man never brag about how much or how many years he got train. " that is a real martial art man"

a person always brag about him/her self that take this/and that martial, show off, talk trash are either then DONT know about martial art or WANTED to be martial artist.

if you can "talk to talk" why can't you "walk to walk".............IMO


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Fido said:


> I thought martial arts is about controlling yourself and being mature?


Hey Fido...the village just called...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i dont bea tthe sh*t out of other people.. well, not on the street.. im not like froogle that goes around talking sh*t about stuff he doesnt even know about.. hes saying wing chun sucks but he loves bruce lee.. and saying ur momma this, ur momma that.. oh please. thats part of the reason i know he doesnt train..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jiggy said:


> i dont bea tthe sh*t out of other people.. well, not on the street.. im not like froogle that goes around talking sh*t about stuff he doesnt even know about.. hes saying wing chun sucks but he loves bruce lee.. and saying ur momma this, ur momma that.. oh please. thats part of the reason i know he doesnt train..


i hear you jiggy!.....i also take muay thia, and karate kenpo....but i dont brag myself about it....i take it to defend myself, and attach asshole who is trying to kick my ass.

all martial art and fighting style have good and bad thing in they own....my best and favorite are are muay thai.

it not what you learn or trian, it coming out from you mind and natural.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> I thought martial arts is about controlling yourself and being mature?


Hey Fido...the village just called...








[/quote]

answer the phone then holy man, turn the other cheek when slapped


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> a good fighter, a man who get well train, a man know they can fight and beat the sh*t out of other man, a man never show off his skill and talent, a man never brag about how much or how many years he got train. " that is a real martial art man"
> 
> a person always brag about him/her self that take this/and that martial, show off, talk trash are either then DONT know about martial art or WANTED to be martial artist.
> 
> if you can "talk to talk" why can't you "walk to walk".............IMO


I know what you mean 2Piranha. I actually dont like talking about training to people alot, because its not something they understand. When people ask what it is, and I say MMA, they have no idea what it is, so you always have to resort to calling it "ultimate fighting" which people recognize, and then they think you are some kind of animal or crazy person. Im actually a very quiet person, and very laid back, and when people get to talk about training they get an immediate wrong perception of you, and they think of it in a very uneducated way MOST of the time.

I only like talking about training with either people that train themselves, or people that are genuinely interested in training for themselves or learning about the sport and training. At the same time, Im very proud of what I do, and how hard Ive worked to accomplish the things I have, so it can be conflicting at times.

It definately is true that people who walk around and find the need to contsantly mention that they train are usually either really really bad at it, or have training in a garage with their friends a couple times. Personality can be a very clear indicator or someones dedication.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> a good fighter, a man who get well train, a man know they can fight and beat the sh*t out of other man, a man never show off his skill and talent, a man never brag about how much or how many years he got train. " that is a real martial art man"
> 
> a person always brag about him/her self that take this/and that martial, show off, talk trash are either then DONT know about martial art or WANTED to be martial artist.
> 
> if you can "talk to talk" why can't you "walk to walk".............IMO


I know what you mean 2Piranha. I actually dont like talking about training to people alot, because its not something they understand. When people ask what it is, and I say MMA, they have no idea what it is, so you always have to resort to calling it "ultimate fighting" which people recognize, and then they think you are some kind of animal or crazy person. Im actually a very quiet person, and very laid back, and when people get to talk about training they get an immediate wrong perception of you, and they think of it in a very uneducated way MOST of the time.

I only like talking about training with either people that train themselves, or people that are genuinely interested in training for themselves or learning about the sport and training. At the same time, Im very proud of what I do, and how hard Ive worked to accomplish the things I have, so it can be conflicting at times.

It definately is true that people who walk around and find the need to contsantly mention that they train are usually either really really bad at it, or have training in a garage with their friends a couple times. Personality can be a very clear indicator or someones dedication.
[/quote]

yup! i agree with you as well, i only talk about training and fighter, martial art style etc.......only to a person got the same interest or know what they talking about.

person talk to much about it, or dont know or clame that they know..that person diffinetly dont know sh*t or know just a couple of training.

a quiet person, dont speak out what they know are the best person and the dangerous person as well.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Dogs that bark dont bite


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> Dogs that bark dont bite


actually, i know of quite a few dogs that growl, bark, and bite.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> Dogs that bark dont bite


actually, i know of quite a few dogs that growl, bark, and bite.
[/quote]

dude its a saying!








dont get all animal planet on me!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Fido said:


> I thought martial arts is about controlling yourself and being mature?


Hey Fido...the village just called...








[/quote]

answer the phone then holy man, turn the other cheek when slapped








[/quote]
Yeah...cause that makes alot of sense.

You see...when playing the "Hey the village called...they want their idiot back...go home" joke, the assumption is that I have ALREADY answered the phone. How else would I know that they want their "idiot" back...which allowed me to inform you that your village needs you??? So basically, I already answered the phone (in theory...since your village never really called)

Second, the turn the other cheek example does not make sense either. One would have to be offended first in order to have a cheek situation to turn in the first place. See, if there is no offense, then how can one "turn the other cheek"...the first one has not been "smacked" or offended???

Third, you used the term "holy man". Please know that a "holy man" is someone that is considered a Saint...which normally are dead and have completed three miracles in their lifetime. I am not dead (not yet anyways) and I have not done any miracles. My first would be to get you to stop making stupid comments that only stir up trouble, but that has not happened just yet. Maybe someday...but back to the point...I am not a "holy man". Reverend, Man of the Cloth, Pastor, and even Father would be appropriate, but they do not carry the same usual sarcastic tone that you are so fond of using.

Just wanted to clarify these points for you.









Now be sure to post some ignorant snivel with a smiley flipping the bird again...those are always great combacks.









Moron


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> I thought martial arts is about controlling yourself and being mature?


Hey Fido...the village just called...








[/quote]

answer the phone then holy man, turn the other cheek when slapped








[/quote]
Yeah...cause that makes alot of sense.

You see...when playing the "Hey the village called...they want their idiot back...go home" joke, the assumption is that I have ALREADY answered the phone. How else would I know that they want their "idiot" back...which allowed me to inform you that your village needs you??? So basically, I already answered the phone (in theory...since your village never really called)

Second, the turn the other cheek example does not make sense either. One would have to be offended first in order to have a cheek situation to turn in the first place. See, if there is no offense, then how can one "turn the other cheek"...the first one has not been "smacked" or offended???

Third, you used the term "holy man". Please know that a "holy man" is someone that is considered a Saint...which normally are dead and have completed three miracles in their lifetime. I am not dead (not yet anyways) and I have not done any miracles. My first would be to get you to stop making stupid comments that only stir up trouble, but that has not happened just yet. Maybe someday...but back to the point...I am not a "holy man". Reverend, Man of the Cloth, Pastor, and even Father would be appropriate, but they do not carry the same usual sarcastic tone that you are so fond of using.

Just wanted to clarify these points for you.









Now be sure to post some ignorant snivel with a smiley flipping the bird again...those are always great combacks.









Moron
[/quote]





























That was the funniest post in a while.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> a good fighter, a man who get well train, a man know they can fight and beat the sh*t out of other man, a man never show off his skill and talent, a man never brag about how much or how many years he got train. " that is a real martial art man"
> 
> a person always brag about him/her self that take this/and that martial, show off, talk trash are either then DONT know about martial art or WANTED to be martial artist.
> 
> if you can "talk to talk" why can't you "walk to walk".............IMO


I know what you mean 2Piranha. I actually dont like talking about training to people alot, because its not something they understand. When people ask what it is, and I say MMA, they have no idea what it is, so you always have to resort to calling it "ultimate fighting" which people recognize, and then they think you are some kind of animal or crazy person. Im actually a very quiet person, and very laid back, and when people get to talk about training they get an immediate wrong perception of you, and they think of it in a very uneducated way MOST of the time.

I only like talking about training with either people that train themselves, or people that are genuinely interested in training for themselves or learning about the sport and training. At the same time, Im very proud of what I do, and how hard Ive worked to accomplish the things I have, so it can be conflicting at times.

*It definately is true that people who walk around and find the need to contsantly mention that they train are usually either really really bad at it, or have training in a garage with their friends a couple times.* Personality can be a very clear indicator or someones dedication.
[/quote]

guys that have taken a free class andnever came back because it was too hard, but online, they swear they r black belts.. lol
we get a ton of those guys in class.. u ask what experience they have, n they say they have wrestled and boxed for years, and when it comes down to it, they have never trained in their life..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> I thought martial arts is about controlling yourself and being mature?


Hey Fido...the village just called...








[/quote]

answer the phone then holy man, turn the other cheek when slapped








[/quote]
Yeah...cause that makes alot of sense.

You see...when playing the "Hey the village called...they want their idiot back...go home" joke, the assumption is that I have ALREADY answered the phone. How else would I know that they want their "idiot" back...which allowed me to inform you that your village needs you??? So basically, I already answered the phone (in theory...since your village never really called)

Second, the turn the other cheek example does not make sense either. One would have to be offended first in order to have a cheek situation to turn in the first place. See, if there is no offense, then how can one "turn the other cheek"...the first one has not been "smacked" or offended???

Third, you used the term "holy man". Please know that a "holy man" is someone that is considered a Saint...which normally are dead and have completed three miracles in their lifetime. I am not dead (not yet anyways) and I have not done any miracles. My first would be to get you to stop making stupid comments that only stir up trouble, but that has not happened just yet. Maybe someday...but back to the point...I am not a "holy man". Reverend, Man of the Cloth, Pastor, and even Father would be appropriate, but they do not carry the same usual sarcastic tone that you are so fond of using.

Just wanted to clarify these points for you.









Now be sure to post some ignorant snivel with a smiley flipping the bird again...those are always great combacks.









Moron
[/quote]

OUCH!!!! POWNDAGE


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

We have a pretty good return rate of people that come in usually come back. My teacher usually runs a seperate class for new peoples these days though with MUCH lighter warmups and basic techniques. We've had so many new people recently its become a necessity to do that. We literally have 2 or 3 new students daily anymore. The sport is exploding so fast that the demand for instruction is out of control right now, Im sure you know what I mean.

Problem with this is were getting alot of morons that dont want to learn anything, they just want to try and prove themselves. I was rolling with a new guy last night. Hes about 215, real muscular guy. Im like 155 right now, so soon as we start, I go to slap his hand to start like normal etiquette, and he goes "ready, set, go!" and starts muscling and going so hard, literally to the point wheres hes baring his teeth and grunting non stop. So like youd expect he puts all his weight to his side (we started in my guard) and I swept him, then choked him. He was all annoyed about it, and I told him to use less muscle and try to relax and use the techniques he just learned. He goes... "ive always used my muscle when I train and it works fine for me." At this point its pretty obvious that, "when I train" means he's never trained at all before except goofing off with his buddies on the living room carpet or something. Im always one to encourage new guys in to train and spread the sport, but guys like this are really starting to get on my nerves. If your not going to open up and listen to someone with more experience then you, then whats the point of even coming to the school right?


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

whateva bro i will leave it at that i know i take it and dont care what u think, and i luv bruce lee's philosophy it helps me train Jiggster


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

froogle said:


> whateva bro i will leave it at that i know i take it and dont care what u think, and i luv bruce lee's philosophy it helps me train Jiggster


Hey froogle where do you train at? Im not trying to be a jerk or disprove you or anything like that Im just curious. I know Jiggy is on Royler Gracie's Team, Im on Team Lloyd Irvin and more specficially part of Daddis Fight Camps, just like to find out who everyone is representing.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

royler gracie/gracie humaita competition team

and camp coban

to be exact =)



ESPMike said:


> We have a pretty good return rate of people that come in usually come back. My teacher usually runs a seperate class for new peoples these days though with MUCH lighter warmups and basic techniques. We've had so many new people recently its become a necessity to do that. We literally have 2 or 3 new students daily anymore. The sport is exploding so fast that the demand for instruction is out of control right now, Im sure you know what I mean.
> 
> Problem with this is were getting alot of morons that dont want to learn anything, they just want to try and prove themselves. I was rolling with a new guy last night. Hes about 215, real muscular guy. Im like 155 right now, so soon as we start, I go to slap his hand to start like normal etiquette, and he goes "ready, set, go!" and starts muscling and going so hard, literally to the point wheres hes baring his teeth and grunting non stop. So like youd expect he puts all his weight to his side (we started in my guard) and I swept him, then choked him. He was all annoyed about it, and I told him to use less muscle and try to relax and use the techniques he just learned. He goes... "ive always used my muscle when I train and it works fine for me." At this point its pretty obvious that, "when I train" means he's never trained at all before except goofing off with his buddies on the living room carpet or something. Im always one to encourage new guys in to train and spread the sport, but guys like this are really starting to get on my nerves. If your not going to open up and listen to someone with more experience then you, then whats the point of even coming to the school right?


its funny when a college wrestler or another martial artist shows up n they r ignorant.. ill tell the wrestler not to use strength, and hell say 'i cant imagine not using strength'.. and i tell him thats y hes there, to learn.. n then ill show him how to do something, n theyd be like, 'well wouldnt it be better if i did this' or 'well this is how i do it'.. i just think to myself, wtf is the point of teaching these guys..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

jiggy said:


> ive always been violent.. thats y i train.. to let out my daily aggressions.. im usually pretty good about holding it in, but just like everyone, i have to let it out sometimes..


Ahhh sounds like someone missed out on a few hugs from mom and dad. If you were a chick you'd be on the pole


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> ive always been violent.. thats y i train.. to let out my daily aggressions.. im usually pretty good about holding it in, but just like everyone, i have to let it out sometimes..


Ahhh sounds like someone missed out on a few hugs from mom and dad. If you were a chick you'd be on the pole








[/quote]

or mommy and daddy got a little too close


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ur a guy and on the pole


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> ive always been violent.. thats y i train.. to let out my daily aggressions.. im usually pretty good about holding it in, but just like everyone, i have to let it out sometimes..


Ahhh sounds like someone missed out on a few hugs from mom and dad.
[/quote]


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

here this is who i represent http://www.grappling.com/ feel free to look around


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

hes doing the robot







hahahahah


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

that is the biggest loser on earth right now


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

hyphen said:


> whatever you say. whenever you want to come to los angeles, give me a ring. you can show me how much you know.


e-thug alert


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> whatever you say. whenever you want to come to los angeles, give me a ring. you can show me how much you know.


e-thug alert
[/quote]

oh yeah, because you know i'm just an original e-thug on da prowl.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

froogle said:


> here this is who i represent http://www.grappling.com/ feel free to look around


i know both of the yamasaki brothers through the competition circuit and are familiar with their students.. i doubt u go there, cuz if u did, u wouldnt talk the way u do.. yamasaki bros r humble guys..

and another reason i know u dont go there.. is cuz u didnt even know about the gracies, and moreso, u didnt know who rickson is.. and yamasaki is under rickson.. fuckin liar


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

what dawg not everyone is the same and i may not be humble. and i did know about the gracie's show me proof that i didin't


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...opic=118386&hl=

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...opic=121496&hl=

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...opic=121878&hl=

all your martial arts threads froogle..

you see how u gain more and more knowledge as people that train (mike, hyphen, and myself) argue with u about being wrong.. obviously u r looking these people up and reading about them..
and notice how after i name someone, another thread is started about the guy.. i talked about how crocop would kick bruce lee in half, and about baukaw and helio, and then all of a sudden in the next thread crocop, baukaw, and helio magically get put in the poll.. 
and your first threads were all about muay thai the unbeatable style.. and then when everyone talks about how standup guys would get raped by ground fighters, u start saying this and that about bjj..

u dont train.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

jiggy said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...opic=118386&hl=
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...opic=121496&hl=
> 
> ...


quoted for truth.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Jiggy,
You rip on this kid pretty bad for the same reasons people rip on you? Anyways, thinking back on when you posted pics you seem really outta shape (a little on the heavy side) how is it that you train so hard yet are so outta shape??


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Jiggy,
> You rip on this kid pretty bad for the same reasons people rip on you? Anyways, thinking back on when you posted pics you seem really outta shape (a little on the heavy side) how is it that you train so hard yet are so outta shape??


some of the best grapplers in the world have mediocre physiques. and mma fighters like paul buentello, sakuraba, nog brothers, pe de pano, bj penn and other fighters don't have very impressive bodies. we have a 40+ year old dermatologist that trains at our gym and he looks like he couldn't last 1 round but has better cardio than most of us young guys.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

and havent u heard of cutting weight.. do u think fighters that r ripped as hell in the ring walk around like that everyday?

i know for a fact that many guys that fight ripped up in the ring walk around chubby.. ninja and shogun rua, mario sperry, chuck liddel, vitor belfort, justin levens..etc.

i walk at 215-220, compete at grappling competitions at 199-205, and fight mma at 180-185 depending on the weight requirement of the event..

at 180-185, im like how matt hughes is at 170..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

PastorJeff said:


> I thought martial arts is about controlling yourself and being mature?


Hey Fido...the village just called...








[/quote]

answer the phone then holy man, turn the other cheek when slapped








[/quote]
Yeah...cause that makes alot of sense.

You see...when playing the "Hey the village called...they want their idiot back...go home" joke, the assumption is that I have ALREADY answered the phone. How else would I know that they want their "idiot" back...which allowed me to inform you that your village needs you??? So basically, I already answered the phone (in theory...since your village never really called)

Second, the turn the other cheek example does not make sense either. One would have to be offended first in order to have a cheek situation to turn in the first place. See, if there is no offense, then how can one "turn the other cheek"...the first one has not been "smacked" or offended???

Third, you used the term "holy man". Please know that a "holy man" is someone that is considered a Saint...which normally are dead and have completed three miracles in their lifetime. I am not dead (not yet anyways) and I have not done any miracles. My first would be to get you to stop making stupid comments that only stir up trouble, but that has not happened just yet. Maybe someday...but back to the point...I am not a "holy man". Reverend, Man of the Cloth, Pastor, and even Father would be appropriate, but they do not carry the same usual sarcastic tone that you are so fond of using.

Just wanted to clarify these points for you.









Now be sure to post some ignorant snivel with a smiley flipping the bird again...those are always great combacks.









Moron
[/quote]
ouch.. damn!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

ok bud i didn't once see any shi* about me saying anything that proves i dont train







and let me let u know i never said muay thai was unbeateble and i was the one to bring up buakaw and the vid smart one, and then u went on saying his ram muay is garbage. so what man, i dont care if u think i train or not. so's long as i know its cool wit me


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

huh?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

well i have a great idea if everyone willing to do it.

vid. yourself and do your art, form, style, fight, pratice, etc.............to proven that you really take, know about martial art. and post it in here, that way to see how someone are bullshit or not.

if you can talk to talk, would you be willing to walk to walk??


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

or we can spar when i see u at shark aquarium on sunday.. lol jk.. george will run us over with his porsche


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

or we can spar when i see u at shark aquarium on sunday.. lol jk.. george will run us over with his porsche


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

or we can spar when i see u at shark aquarium on sunday.. lol jk.. george will run us over with his porsche


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jiggy said:


> or we can spar when i see u at shark aquarium on sunday.. lol jk.. george will run us over with his porsche


kool! i love sparing with other who have a lot of experience, because i can also learn more.

learning martial is never enough, just like school it just never enough. the more you know that better for yourself.









but diffinetly you will kick my ass jiggy


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

hahahahah u can say until u do, and wow george has a porsche. yea well back tot the point read it carefully jiggy ok bud i didn't once see any shi* about me saying anything that proves i dont train And let me let u know i never said muay thai was unbeattable and i was the one to bring up buakaw in the vid smart one then u went on saying how his ram muay is garbage. And i honestly dont care if u believe me or not, as long as i know its cool with me


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

how manny time i have to say! it not the martial art itself, is the fighter. all martial are good, but you just need to know how and when to use it.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> well i have a great idea if everyone willing to do it.
> 
> vid. yourself and do your art, form, style, fight, pratice, etc.............to proven that you really take, know about martial art. and post it in here, that way to see how someone are bullshit or not.
> 
> if you can talk to talk, would you be willing to walk to walk??


Ok I'll bite. Here's a few pics of me at a NAGA competition:

Guard:
View attachment 107441


Getting the choke:
View attachment 107443


Mount:


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

wow really why arent u looking at the camera







hahaha


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

froogle said:


> wow really why arent u looking at the camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Your turn, lets see some pics of you in action.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i dont know how people compete with tshirts on.. i do no gi classes with a tshirt, but in competition it should be rashguard or no shirt.. when we train no gi we train not to grab the guys clothes, but some dickhead could just rip ur shirt off of u.. i saw some guy jump guard and rip the other guys shirt right off..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

jiggy said:


> i dont know how people compete with tshirts on.. i do no gi classes with a tshirt, but in competition it should be rashguard or no shirt.. when we train no gi we train not to grab the guys clothes, but some dickhead could just rip ur shirt off of u.. i saw some guy jump guard and rip the other guys shirt right off..


Same here. I train from time to time with a tshirt, but I always compete with either a rashguard (like in the pics) or shirtless. The rules for a while were that grabbing the clothes no-gi wasnt allowed, but last i herad that rule was changed back to being allowed again. A tshirt in that case defimately puts you at a huge disadvantage.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> wow really why arent u looking at the camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: Your turn, lets see some pics of you in action.
[/quote]

I don't want to see pics of him


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

agree i spar, fight, ect. shirtless so u can see my muscles grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

I didnt know you knew Timmy!

BTW, where we come from, thats not called fighting...(sorry, Nismo has got my in a Paint mood)


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> i dont know how people compete with tshirts on.. i do no gi classes with a tshirt, but in competition it should be rashguard or no shirt.. when we train no gi we train not to grab the guys clothes, but some dickhead could just rip ur shirt off of u.. i saw some guy jump guard and rip the other guys shirt right off..


Same here. I train from time to time with a tshirt, but I always compete with either a rashguard (like in the pics) or shirtless. The rules for a while were that grabbing the clothes no-gi wasnt allowed, but last i herad that rule was changed back to being allowed again. A tshirt in that case defimately puts you at a huge disadvantage.
[/quote]

yeh alotta people grab the shorts for sweeps..


----------

